# g5 expert rest



## tomk09 (Apr 18, 2009)

i am thinking about pickin up a g5 expert 2 rest. Anybody have one or know if there any good


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*G5*

they R simple. only a couple of moving parts. Quiet, easily adj. one of the few rests that work w/FOBS. can`t go wrong. b.b.


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

I have had one now for about a month. I had a limb driver, and I like the G5 better.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have one on my Speedzone and I am VERY impressed with it. I went with it after great reviews on here on it.


----------



## farle30 (Mar 10, 2010)

*hi*

thanks guys for help and I just got a limb saver speed zone and to here the arrow scream unlike my old pse thunderbolt


----------

